# Geekvape Eagle RTA



## Stosta (13/6/16)

Looks like two different version will be release. I'm not sure how different this is to the Griffin, apart from the single coil option that is.



















*Source:* http://www.heavengifts.com/GeekVape-Eagle-Tank-Black.html

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Necropolis (13/6/16)

I like the idea of being able to install single coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (13/6/16)

How do you refill it? Can't find and they don't mention. Again, how a manufacturer present a product is important.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necropolis (13/6/16)

zadiac said:


> How do you refill it? Can't find and they don't mention. Again, how a manufacturer present a product is important.


I'm pretty sure it will be top-fill just like the Griffin.


----------



## jlw777 (13/6/16)

Looks like a proper drip juice well. Must be quite heavy on consumption.


----------



## Nightwalker (13/6/16)

Looks like it was made for me


----------



## PsyCLown (13/6/16)

Top airflow, but at the bottom there is the airflow control ring? How does that work exactly?


----------



## Necropolis (13/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Top airflow, but at the bottom there is the airflow control ring? How does that work exactly?



There is airflow, and control, at the top and bottom.


----------



## Pixstar (13/6/16)

Merlin styled deck...


----------



## Nightwalker (13/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Top airflow, but at the bottom there is the airflow control ring? How does that work exactly?


Dual airflows. Top airflow hits top of coils, bottom hits bottom of coils.


----------



## PsyCLown (13/6/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Dual airflows. Top airflow hits top of coils, bottom hits bottom of coils.



Oooh, that sounds pretty awesome! So you run both airflow at the same time. I guess you could even block off the top or bottom if you so desire?
Any ETA as to when this will become available?


----------



## Nightwalker (13/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Oooh, that sounds pretty awesome! So you run both airflow at the same time. I guess you could even block off the top or bottom if you so desire?
> Any ETA as to when this will become available?


Never block bottom airflow off bud. 
And I would recommend getting a Griffin to practice on. Then buy this. And you will keep both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (13/6/16)

It's too tall in my opinion. Dual 18650 reg mods are getting more compact, this will look silly on a Sig 213, Cuboid and the like. That's why I love the avo 24mm so much. Short and compact. 

They take a chunk of probable consumers out the pie that like compact mods.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PsyCLown (13/6/16)

What exactly is this HBC that they are talking about?

Basically pre-made coils, designer type coils which you can purchase and use with this tank? Are you able to make and use your own coils as well, I'd imagine so?


----------



## Cruzz_33 (13/6/16)

From my understanding this is not rebuildable right ?


----------



## Vapington (13/6/16)

This has coil heads


----------



## Stosta (14/6/16)

Yeah it looks like they offer different coil options with pre-built coils, but no rebuildable, you can only replace the cotton?


----------



## skola (14/6/16)

From Geekvapes website: "*Rewickable; Allow users to replace the exterior cotton instead of the coil head while offering the purity of flavor taste.*"


----------



## skola (14/6/16)

*HBC (Hand Built Coil) Types*

*HBC-S01*






Name: Staple Staggered Fused Clapton

Type: Single

Material: KA1

Resistance: 0.1Ω

Wattage: 40-70W


*HBC-S02*






Name: Staggered Fused Clapton

Type: Single

Material: KA1/Ni80

Resistance: 0.4Ω

Wattage: 40-70W


*HBC-S03/SSTC*






Name: Staggered Fused Clapton

Type: Single

Material: SS316L

Resistance: 0.2Ω

Wattage: 40-70W


*HBC-S05/SSTC*






Name: Fused Clapton

Type: Single

Material: SS316L

Resistance: 0.15Ω

Wattage: 40-70W


*HBC-S06/SSTC*






Name: Flat Clapton

Type: Single

Material: SS316L

Resistance: 0.15Ω

Wattage: 40-70W


*HBC-S07/SSTC*






Name: Tiger

Type: Single

Material: SS316L

Resistance: 0.25Ω

Wattage: 40-70W


*HBC-S08*






Name: Clapton

Type: Single

Material: KA1

Resistance: 0.4Ω

Wattage: 40-70W


*HBC-S09*






Name: Fused Clapton

Type: Single

Material: KA1

Resistance: 0.3Ω

Wattage: 40-70W


*HBC-S11*






Name: Tiger

Type: Single

Material: KA1

Resistance: 0.4Ω

Wattage: 40-70W


*HBC-S12/SSTC*






Name: Notch

Type: Single

Material: SS316L

Resistance: 0.25Ω

Wattage: 20-50W


*HBC-D01*






Name: Standard

Type: Dual

Material: KA1

Resistance: 0.5Ω

Wattage: 40-70W


*HBC-D02/SSTC*






Name: Standard

Type: Dual

Material: SS316L

Resistance: 0.25Ω

Wattage: 40-70W


*HBC-D03*






Name: Clapton

Type: Dual

Material: KA1

Resistance: 0.2Ω

Wattage: 40-70W


*HBC-D04*






Name: Fused Clapton

Type: Dual

Material: KA1

Resistance: 0.2Ω

Wattage: 40-70W


*HBC-D05*






Name: Tiger

Type: Dual

Material: KA1

Resistance: 0.15Ω

Wattage: 40-70W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (14/6/16)

I read on another forum they suspect the coils are held down with flathead screws, which would then make the coils changeable. I wouldn't bank on it though, as I think they cam to this conclusion on the same pics as above.


----------



## Daniel Alves (19/7/16)

anyone having an issue with this tank on Cuboid mods?
i have a friend that wanted to buy one so he tried mine and didnt pick up on the device


----------

